# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Đi chơi noel ở đâu - Di choi noel o dau

## thietht

*Đi chơi noel ở đâu* -  Thời điểm Noel đã tới gần, bạn đã chuẩn bị kế hoạch *đi chơi noel ở đâu* chưa, dưới đây là một số gợi ý dành cho bạn.

>> _Ngắm những cây thông Noel siêu lung linh ở 2 miền_

*Tại Hà Nội*

>> *5 điểm đón Noel đông vui nhất ở Hà Nội* 

>> *Đường phố Hà Nội mùa Giáng Sinh*

>> *Điểm danh chốn chơi lý tưởng Hà Nội dịp Noel*

*1. Hài kịch 'Tình yêu cười'*

Chương trình với sự tham gia diễn xuất của dàn diễn viên hài kịch tên tuổi của Đoàn kịch II Nhà hát Tuổi Trẻ như NSƯT Chí Trung, NSƯT Ngọc Huyền, Đức Khuê, Nguyệt Hằng, Sĩ Tiến, Thùy Dung, Quang Ánh… sẽ được bắt đầu vào lúc 20h ngày 22/12 tại rạp Thanh Niên đảo hồ Thiền Quang 37 Trần Bình Trọng.

*2. Đêm nhạc 'Đêm an lành'*

Chương trình có sự tham gia của dàn ca sĩ như Lê Hiếu, Văn Mai Hương, Hoàng Thùy Linh... tại trung tâm tổ chức sự kiện Vạn Tuế - Tuổi Trẻ, số 101 Võ Thị Sáu, Hai Bà Trưng từ 20h đến 22h ngày 22/12.

*3. Chương trình Noel cho thiếu nhi
*
Tại sân khấu Ban Mai - Công viên Mặt trời Mới (trong khuôn viên Công viên nước Hồ Tây) vào tối 24/12, các em sẽ được giao lưu với các linh vật hoạt hình ngộ nghĩnh trong điệu nhảy hiphop như: vịt Donald, chuột Mickey, heo mập, gấu Pooh, mèo Sonic. Các chú hề vui tính sẽ thường xuyên xuất hiện để đón chào và biểu diễn các ca khúc thiếu nhi cho các em nhỏ. Chương trình còn có các màn ảo thuật gay cấn, hồi hộp với sự thể hiện của các ảo thuật gia...

Tại Kinder Park, các hoạt động vui chơi cho trẻ em như leo núi trong nhà, làm người tuyết bằng giấy sẽ được bắt đầu từ lúc 16h, đến 19h30 là các tiết mục nghệ thuật. Sự kiện được tổ chức trong hai ngày 22 và 23/12 tại Công viên nước Hồ Tây.

*4. Hòa nhạc Giáng sinh và Năm mới*

Tối 26/12, tại Trung tâm Văn hóa Pháp tại Hà Nội L’Espace, chương trình hòa nhạc mang nhiều màu sắc âm nhạc từ cổ điển đến hiện đại với nhiều tác phẩm lãng mạn.

*5. Đón Noel ở Trung tâm Thương mại Vincom
*
Tối 24/12, chương trình ca nhạc tạp kỹ mang đậm màu sắc Giáng sinh và năm mới những bài hát, giai điệu ưa thích đã nổi tiếng trên thế giới cùng các tiết mục nhảy múa sôi động sẽ được biểu diễn tại sảnh tầng 1 của Trung tâm thương mại Vincom.



Dịp Noel các trung tâm thương mại được trang hoàng lộng lẫy, là nơi các bạn trẻ thỏa thích tạo dáng, chụp hình kỷ niệm. Ảnh: Hoàng Hà.

*6. Tiệc Giáng sinh*

Khách sạn 5 sao Sheraton, Daewoo, Melia, chương trình đêm Noel bắt đầu từ 19h ngày 24/12, giá vé dao động 550.000 đồng đến 1,4 triệu đồng/khách, miễn phí cho trẻ em dưới 3 tuổi.

Khách sạn 4 sao Bảo Sơn, tiệc buffet sẽ được tổ chức từ 18h đến 22h30. Giá vé vào cửa cho người lớn là 550.000 đồng/khách. Trẻ em dưới 1,2 m giá vé vào cửa 350.000 đồng/khách. Trẻ em dưới 2 tuổi được miễn phí. Bia và nước ngọt miễn phí.

*7. Giáng sinh ở các resort*

- Flamingo Đại Lải có chương trình 'Kỳ nghỉ Giáng sinh ngọt ngào" 2 ngày 1 đêm (24 và 25/12) để tận hưởng trọn vẹn Giáng sinh giữa hồ nước, rừng thông, biệt thự gỗ cọ, tiệc tối trong tiếng thánh ca ngân nga...

- Asean resort với các chương trình thư giãn, vui chơi, spa cho khách hàng đăng ký vào hai ngày cuối tuần 22 và 23/12.

*8. Phim chiếu rạp*

- Cụm rạp Megastar: Cuộc đời của Pi
- Cụm rạp Quốc gia: Mùa hè lạnh
- Cụm rạp Lotte: 12 con giáp

*9. Du lịch*

Ngoài ra, đón Giáng sinh và Tết Dương lịch 2012 - cùng rơi vào các ngày nghỉ cuối tuần, tiện cho việc đi du lịch, các công ty lữ hành đang triển khai nhiều chùm tour. Ngoài tour đến những địa danh nổi tiếng trong nước như Hà Nội - Nha Trang (4 ngày - giá từ 8,6 triệu đồng/người); Hà Nội - Đà Lạt (5 ngày - 8,99 triệu đồng), Hà Nội - Hạ Long (2 ngày - 2,29 triệu đồng), Hà Nội - Sa Pa (2 ngày 3 đêm - 2,89 triệu đồng), bạn và gia đình có thể chọn những tour tới Singapore (4 ngày - từ 14,3 triệu đồng), Myanmar (4 ngày - từ 13 triệu đồng), Malaysia (4 ngày - từ 7,8 triệu đồng).


*11. Ngắm cây thông ở Hà Nội*

Tuy lượng người đi chơi Noel chưa quá đông nhưng quang cảnh đường phố Hà Nội vẫn thực sự nổi bật với màu sắc, âm nhạc, đèn hoa cực lung linh và ấm áp. Cũng như mọi năm, những địa điểm được trang hoàng lộng lẫy và có những cây thông Noel cỡ lớn phải kể đến như khách sạn Metropole, Vincom, Trung tâm thương mại The Garden,... Xung quanh khu vực phố cổ cũng có rất nhiều cửa hàng được trang trí rất đẹp mắt, đặc biệt là phố Hàng Mã, một trong những tâm điểm của mỗi dịp lễ quan trọng. 



Cây thông cực to ở Vincom



Không thể thiếu ông già Noel được rồi

Theo quan sát của chúng tôi, có khá nhiều bạn trẻ đã tới các địa điểm lớn này để đi chơi Noel sớm, ngắm nghía sự chuẩn bị chu đáo và hoành tráng ở những nơi này cũng như chụp hình kỷ niệm. Với tiết trời hơi se lạnh của Hà Nội cộng với không khí háo hức chào đón Noel, dường như ai cũng ấm áp hơn rất nhiều.



Một số bạn trẻ chụp hình tại khách sạn Metropole



Ở đây cũng được trang trí khá đẹp mắt



Đây là những món quà quen thuộc được bày bán ở phố Hàng Mã



Quần áo ông già Noel vẫn luôn được bày nhiều nhất

*12. Điểm đến nhà thờ Lớn-số 40 phố Nhà Chung, quận Hoàn Kiếm*

Nếu muốn xí một chỗ để chứng kiến khoảnh khắc Giáng sinh, bạn phải đến từ rất sớm, khoảng 5 giờ chiều và luôn cắt cử người giữ chỗ. Khoảng 7 giờ tối, nơi đây đã đông nghẹt người.



Phố Nhà thờ cũng là phố có rất nhiều món ngon: trà chanh nhà thờ đã quá nổi tiếng, nem chua nướng chấm tương ớt sẽ làm bạn xuýt xoa vì ngon. Hay món hoa quả dầm ở phố Lý Quốc Sư sẽ rất tuyệt để bạn nhâm nhi cùng người yêu thương.

Ngoài Nhà thờ Lớn, các nhà thờ khác như: Nhà thờ Hàm Long (21 phố Hàm Long, quận Hoàn Kiếm), Nhà thờ Cửa Bắc (56 Phan Ðình Phùng, quận Ba Đình), Nhà thờ Thịnh Liệt (Ngõ Giáp Bát), Nhà thờ Phùng Khoang (quận Thanh xuân), Nhà thờ Sainte Marie (37 Hai Bà Trưng), Nhà thờ Hàng Bột (162 Tôn Ðức Thắng), Nhà thờ Nam Đồng (178 Nguyễn Lương Bằng) …cũng là những điểm đến lý tưởng trong dịp Noel sắp tới.

*13. Điểm đến Hồ Gươm*

Hồ Gươm những ngày cuối năm lại lung linh huyền ảo với rất nhiều những dãy đèn rực rỡ như trong dịp kỷ niệm 1.000 năm Thăng Long-Hà Nội.



Những quán ăn tại phố cổ sẽ là điểm dừng chân lý tưởng của bạn khi... cái dạ dày kêu đói. Giản dị, bạn có thể rẽ vào ngã tư Đường Thành giao với Phủ Doãn để ăn một tô bún Nam Bộ với giá 25.000 đồng.

Sang hơn, bạn ghé qua little Hà Nội thưởng thức những món đặc sản Hà Nội trứ danh hay những tiệm ăn dọc các tuyến phố Hàng Ngang, Hàng Đào, Mã Mây... với giá dao động từ 150.000 - 200.000 đồng/người.

*14. Điểm đến Hồ Tây*



Bạn thích lãng mạn đi dạo trên thuyền Hồ Tây, hãy lên một chiếc du thuyền để ăn bufel hải sản, bạn có thể thong dong thưởng thức Noel quanh hồ.

*15. Công viên Hồ Tây*

Hàng năm, cứ vào dịp Noel, Công viên Hồ Tây lại được trang hoàng lộng lẫy với những hình ảnh vô cùng đẹp đẽ thân quen với các em nhỏ và tất cả mọi người: ông già Noel, chiếc xe tuần lộc, cây thông, những gói quà tặng … Năm nay, ngày Lễ Giáng sinh trùng vào ngày nghỉ cuối tuần nên Công viên Hồ Tây càng trở nên sôi động và vui tươi hơn với các tiểu cảnh được trang trí đẹp mắt khắp hai công viên (Công viên Nước và Công viên Mặt trời Mới), cùng các hoạt động bổ ích cho các trẻ nhỏ cùng gia đình trong cả ngày và các bạn thanh thiếu niên đặc biệt vào buổi tối.

Tại sân khấu Ban Mai – công viên Mặt trời Mới, các em sẽ được giao lưu với các chú linh vật hoạt hình ngộ nghĩnh trong điệu nhảy hiphop như: Vịt Donald, Chuột Mickey, Heo mập, Gấu Pooh, Mèo Sonic…; các chú hề vui tính sẽ thường xuyên xuất hiện để đón chào và biểu diễn các ca khúc thiếu nhi cho các em nhỏ. Các màn ảo thuật gay cấn, hồi hộp với sự thể hiện của ảo thuật gia David Cần và Trung Kiên như: Biến giấy thành tiền, Gậy lửa, Gậy hoa, Biến bồ câu hòa bình, Đổi áo, Túi càn khôn, Chiếc hộp thần kỳ…..

*16. Phiên chợ vùng cao trong sân vườn khách sạn Metropole Hà Nội* 

Giáng sinh năm nay, tiếp nối thành công của phiên chợ đêm Sa Pa đã tổ chức tại khách sạn Metropole Hà Nội hồi tháng Mười vừa qua, từ 23/12/2012-2/1/2013 vào lúc 17 giờ đến 21 giờ hàng ngày, một phiên chợ vùng cao sẽ được tái hiện lại trong sân vườn khách sạn Metropole Hà Nội với sự tham gia của sáu phụ nữ dân tộc Dao đỏ.


Ban tổ chức cho biết, sự kiện do Chương trình Đào tạo Du lịch cộng đồng, nguồn quỹ từ Hiệp hội Du lịch Châu Á Thái Bình Dương và Trường Đại học Capilano (Canada) phối hợp thực hiện.

Mục tiêu khóa đào tạo này là xây dựng và đẩy mạnh khả năng của các đồng bào dân tộc thiểu số, đặc biệt là những cá thể kinh doanh nhỏ lẻ cùng với chính quyền địa phương và cộng đồng nói chung.

Theo đó, sáu phụ nữ Dao đỏ đến từ hai bản Tà Phìn và Lao Chải, Sapa, tỉnh Lào Cai sẽ được trải nghiệm tại khách sạn Metropole. Và với cương vị là nhà tài trợ, khách sạn sẽ giúp họ hiểu rõ hơn về du lịch trong nước, kỹ năng bán hàng thông qua việc giúp họ giới thiệu các sản phẩm thêu tay từ Sa Pa, cách lên kế hoạch, quản lý khách sạn và phát triển kinh doanh bền vững.

Trong phiên chợ vùng cao, du khách quốc tế cũng như người dân thủ đô sẽ có cơ hội giao lưu với những “nữ doanh nhân” đặc biệt trên và mua tặng chính mình hay người thân những món quà giáng sinh ý nghĩa được làm thủ công.

Toàn bộ số tiền bán hàng sẽ được đóng góp vào nguồn thu của chính người dân bản địa Tà Phìn và Lao Chải.

----------


## thietht

*Ngắm cây thông ở Sài Gòn*

>> _Không khí giáng sinh ngập tràn Sài Gòn_

Ngay từ những ngày cuối tháng 11, hàng loạt các địa điểm nổi bật của Sài Gòn bắt đầu dựng cây thông và trang trí chào đón Noel 2012. Nhìn chung toàn bộ khu vực quận 1, quận 3 năm nay được đầu tư trang trí khá nhiều và chủ yếu lấy đèn làm chủ yếu, nên mọi thứ trở nên cực kỳ rực rỡ vào ban đêm. Trong đó, cây thông Noel luôn được các trung tâm mua sắm, khách sạn lựa chọn làm chủ đề chính. 

Tại trung tâm mua sắm Diamond năm nay cho xây dựng hẳn một cây thông Noel cao bằng tòa nhà 5 tầng. Nên có thể được xem là cây thông cao nhất ở khu vực trung tâm thành phố năm nay. Cây thông này được biến tấu và xây dựng khá khéo léo, phía dưới gốc làm cửa để du khách ra vào khu thương mại. 



Cây thông to ở Diamond vô cùng hoành tráng.
Còn tại khu vực Vincom Center B năm nay lại cho dựng hẳn một cây thông màu bạc, được lắp đầy từ hàng trăm lon bia lại với nhau. Cây thông này gây được sự chú ý đặc biệt từ người dân Sài Gòn và khách du lịch nước ngoài.

[RIGHT]

Để có được cây thông này đã phải tốn hàng trăm lon bia.



Cây thông Noel ở Vincom Center A năm nay khiến rất nhiều người dân Sài Gòn thích thú.



Trong khí đó tại khách sạn Caravel lại chọn làm cây thông từ các hộp quà.



Khu Thương Xá Tax năm ngoái chọn chủ đề thủy cung để trang trí Noel. Nhưng năm nay lại có sự thay đổi lớn trông đẹp và sang trọng hơn.



Cây thông tuy đơn giản nhưng lại khiến nhiều người không khỏi chú ý.

Tại tòa nhà SaiGon Centrer lại dựng một cây thông lấy ý tưởng từ chiếc váy dài của bà chúa tuyết.

*Tại Đầm Sen*

Mừng Noel 2012 và Tết Dương Lịch 2013, CVVH Đầm Sen chuẩn bị nhiều hoạt động phục vụ tham quan vui chơi của đông đảo quý du khách. Tất cả các chương trình hoạt động được thực hiện theo chủ đề “Noel ngọt ngào - đón chào năm mới” diễn ra liên tục từ ngày 24/12/2012 – 1/1/2013

*ƯU ĐÃI LỚN MÙA NOEL*: Miễn vé cổng cho du khách trong trang phục hóa trang vào 4 ngày: 22, 23, 24 & 25/12/2012 

Và đầy ấp các chương trình giải trí đặc sắc:

Để mang đến một mùa Noel 2012 thật tưng bừng & khác biệt, Đầm Sen thực hiện mô hình Cây thông Giáng Sinh khổng lồ cao 20,12m;  sử dụng 2.012.000 bóng đèn led siêu sáng được lập trình ánh sáng theo chủ đề “Noel ngọt ngào” trên toàn thân cây thông. Cây thông khổng lồ được đặt tại Quảng trường La Mã, dẫn vào là 2 hàng thông thiên nhiên xanh mượt, cùng với hệ thống đài phun nước nghệ thuật, hứa hẹn cho du khách một không gian lung linh, rực rỡ, lãng mạn và những khoảnh khắc đáng nhớ trong mùa Giáng Sinh 2012.

Hội thi hóa trang “Sắc màu Noel”  là sân chơi dành cho tất cả du khách đặc biệt là các bạn trẻ yêu thích loại hình nghệ thuật hóa trang, đam mê sáng tạo & thể hiện cá tính. Hội thi diễn ra từ 18h00 – 20h30 ngày 24 & 25/12/2012 tại Quảng trường Âu Lạc 



Không khí tưng bừng của đêm hội hóa trang mừng Giáng sinh 
Đêm nhạc “Sắc màu Noel” với sự tham gia biểu diễn của các ca nghệ sĩ: Bùi Anh Tuấn, Tiêu Châu Như Quỳnh, Bảo Anh, Ngô Trác Linh, Phương Anh, Chí Thiện …diễn ra lúc 19h30 đêm 24& 25/12/2012 tại SK Ngôi Sao.

Show kịch mới dành cho thiếu nhi “Lời nguyền của Thần Băng Giá” do sân khấu kịch Idecaf dàn dựng và biểu diễn lúc 18h00  & 20h00 các ngày 24, 25 & 31/12/2012 &  1/1/2013 tại SK Thiên Thần.

Party với Sao tháng 12: là chương trình ca nhạc, giao lưu dành cho bạn trẻ và các ngôi sao teen được tổ chức định kỳ vào mỗi chủ nhật tuần cuối cùng của tháng. Party với Sao trong chuỗi hoạt động “Noel ngọt ngào – đón chào năm mới 2013” diễn ra lúc 11h30 ngày 30/12/2012 tại SK Ngôi Sao với sự tham gia của: Hương Giang Idol, Hồng Phước Idol, nhóm 365


Một điểm nhấn không kém phần thú vị và ý nghĩa trong mùa Giáng sinh năm nay là công trình triển lãm Băng Đăng 2013 với chủ đề “KIỆT TÁC KIẾN TRÚC BẰNG BĂNG” với nhiều tác phẩm điêu khắc trên băng độc đáo. Mỗi tác phẩm là một hình ảnh thu nhỏ các kỳ quan nổi tiếng thế giới, các kiệt tác kiến trúc Đông Nam Á và các công trình đậm nét văn hóa của thủ đô ngàn năm văn hiến: Chùa 1 Cột, Hoàng Thành Thăng Long, Tháp Lào, Hoàng cung Campuchia, Tháp Ponagar, Nhà Rông Tây Nguyên…. được bố trí hài hoà ở nhiệt độ - 10 độ C. Triễn lãm phục vụ du khách liên tục cho đến hết tháng 9/2013.



Một góc của công trình Băng Đăng 2013 tại Đầm Sen 
Đặc biệt, đêm giao thừa 31/12/2013, toàn thể quý du khách đến với Đầm Sen sẽ được thưởng thức chương trình Bắn pháo hoa mừng năm mới 2013, diễn ra lúc 00h00 ngày 1/1/2013 tại Cầu Cửu Khúc. Trước buổi tiệc pháo hoa, du khách sẽ được thưởng thức chương trình ca nhạc đặc biệt “Chào 2013” vào lúc 11h30, 19h30  & 22h00 với sự tham gia biểu diễn của các ngôi sao tuổi teen: Như Quỳnh,  Bảo Anh, Quốc Đại, Bá Thắng, Dương Quốc Hưng, Nguyễn Phi Hùng, Khánh Ngọc.

*2. Những điểm đón Giáng sinh đông vui nhất tại TP. Hồ Chí Minh*

Không  khí Noel đã ùa về trên nhiều con phố. Các cửa hàng, trung tâm mua sắm,  khách sạn TP Hồ Chí Minh đã khoác lên mình “bộ cánh” mùa Giáng sinh lung  linh rực rỡ. Sau đây là những địa điểm tuyệt nhất đón chào mùa Noel  2012 tại TP HCM.


*1. Quanh khu nhà thờ Đức Bà – Đồng Khởi*




  Khu  trung tâm thành phố được trang hoàng công phu, sáng bừng cả một cung  đường. Lấy nhà thờ Đức Bà làm trung tâm, các địa điểm vui chơi Noel ở  khu vực này còn có Diamond plaza, đường Đồng Khởi, hồ con Rùa… Đến đây,  bạn vừa có thể săn được những tấm hình thật đẹp, vừa được giải trí hoặc  ăn uống với những dịch vụ khá đầy đủ. Nếu chọn nơi này để dạo chơi đêm  Noel, bạn hãy chuẩn bị tinh thần sẽ bị kẹt xe khi muốn ra về.


*2. Khu trung tâm quận 1, đường Nguyễn Huệ – nhà hát thành phố*




 Cũng  giống như khu vực nhà thờ Đức Bà, trung tâm quận 1 đặc biệt là trục  đường Nguyễn Huệ và Lê Lợi, đèn trang trí được bố trí khắp nơi vô cùng  vui mắt. Ngoài ra, vì là khu vực tập trung rất nhiều khách sạn 4 sao, 5  sao lớn tại thành phố Hồ Chí Minh, không khí Noel ở đây càng đậm đặc và  có phần Tây hơn cả. Thường trước mỗi khách sạn hoặc trung tâm mua sắm  đều được chủ nhân trang trí công phu, du khách có thể thoải mái tạo dáng  chụp hình mà không phải trả phí.


*3. Khu phố người Hoa – Hải Thượng Lãn Ông*




 Có  thể mua đồ trang trí Giáng sinh tại các cửa hiệu tại rất nhiều con phố ở  Sài Gòn nhưng nhiều người vẫn cứ thích đến khu phố người Hoa ở Hải  Thượng Lãn Ông, đặc biệt là giới trẻ. Không quá đông đúc như rằm Trung  thu, những người muốn cảm nhận không khí Noel sớm với hàng hóa trang trí  đủ chủng loại có thể đến với khu phố người Hoa. Ở con phố với những cửa  hàng san sát đủ sắc màu, bạn có thể chụp hình lưu niệm hay tranh thủ  mua sắm đồ trang trí Noel giá mềm.


*4. Khu xóm đạo quận 8*




 Khoảng  1 tuần trước lễ Giáng Sinh, khu xóm đạo quận 8 bỗng trở thành con đường  lễ hội mùa Noel với đèn màu rực rỡ cùng hàng trăm hang đá đẹp mắt kéo  dài gần 4km. Xóm đạo quận 8 nằm trên đường Phạm Thế Hiển, đoạn từ cầu  Nhị Thiên Đường đến phường 7, quận 8 dài hơn 3 cây số đi qua Giáo xứ  Bình An và Bình Thái. Hàng trăm hang đá, cây thông phủ tuyết trắng và  ông già Noel, tượng Đức Mẹ, Chúa Jesus… với đủ sắc màu được người dân  trang hoàng rực rỡ ngay trước nhà, trên vỉa hè, nơi các ngã ba, ngã tư  đường phố, càng làm cho không khí đêm Giáng sinh thêm náo nhiệt và nhiều  ý nghĩa.


*5. Tại các thánh đường lớn ở Sài Gòn
*



 Nhà thờ Tân Định, Q.1 – 289 Hai Bà Trưng, Q. 3
 Nhà thờ Hạnh Thông Tây – 53/7 Quang Trung, Q.Gò Vấp
 Nhà thờ Chúa Cứu Thế – 38 Kỳ Đồng, Q.3.
 Nhà thờ Cha Tam – 25 Học Lạc, Q.5
 Nhà thờ Huyện Sĩ – 1 Tôn Thất Tùng, Q.1

Bên cạnh đi nhà thờ hưởng không khí Giáng sinh tràn ngập, còn có rất nhiều hoạt động vui chơi được tổ chức khắp nơi cho bạn lựa chọn.

*1. Khu du lịch Văn Thánh*

Buổi dạ tiệc chủ đề "Đêm Giáng sinh 2012", từ 17h đến 22h ngày 24/12. Thực đơn buffet gồm nhiều món ăn ngon, lạ mang đậm hương vị Giáng sinh. Giá vé: 300.000 đồng cho trẻ em cao dưới 1m40 và vé người lớn 600.000 đồng.

*2. Khu du lịch Suối Tiên*

Mừng Giáng sinh 2012, toàn cảnh khu du lịch Suối Tiên sẽ được trang hoàng lộng lẫy, với hàng triệu ánh đèn sao rực rỡ, lung linh giữa những cánh rừng tuyết sang đông và núi non hùng vĩ. Trong ngày 24/12, Suối Tiên sẽ có chương trình Flashmob - Gangnam Style và Cặp đôi hoàn hảo Suối Tiên dành cho các bạn trẻ và các đôi tình nhân.

*3. Công viên nước Đầm Sen
*
Miễn phí vé vào cổng cho du khách trong trang phục hóa trang vào dịp lễ Noel,
Đầm Sen thực hiện mô hình Cây thông Giáng Sinh khổng lồ cao 20,12 m. Cây được đặt tại quảng trường La Mã, dẫn vào là 2 hàng thông thiên nhiên, cùng với hệ thống đài phun nước nghệ thuật.

Đêm nhạc “Sắc màu Noel” với sự tham gia biểu diễn của các ca nghệ sĩ: Bùi Anh Tuấn, Tiêu Châu Như Quỳnh, Bảo Anh, Ngô Trác Linh, Phương Anh, Chí Thiện… diễn ra lúc 19h30 đêm 24 và 25/12 tại sân khấu Ngôi Sao.

Show kịch mới dành cho thiếu nhi “Lời nguyền của Thần Băng Giá” do sân khấu kịch Idecaf dàn dựng và biểu diễn lúc 18h và 20h các ngày 24, 25/12 tại sân khấu Thiên Thần.

*4. Các rạp chiếu phim*

- Cụm rạp Galaxy: Ngày 23-24/12: Cuộc đời của Pi; Mùa hè lạnh; 12 con giáp

- Cụm rạp Megastar: Ngày 23-24/12: Cuộc đời của Pi; Mùa hè lạnh; 12 con giáp; Sự trỗi dậy của các vị thần; Kế hoạch hoàn hảo

- Cụm rạp Cinema: Ngày 23-24/12: Cuộc đời của Pi; The Paperboy; Sự trỗi dậy của các vị thần

*5. Chương trình xiếc mừng Giáng sinh*

Tại Rạp xiếc Thành phố, số 2 Phạm Ngũ Lão, quận 1, TP HCM vào 20h ngày 23/12.

*6. Đêm nhạc ở các phòng trà*

- Không Tên: Ngày 23/12: Đêm tình ca: Quang Dũng; Ngày 24-25/12: Dương Triệu Vũ - Đàm Vĩnh Hưng - Lệ Quyên: Hai Mùa Noel

- Tiếng Xưa: Ngày 23-24/12: Đôi song ca hải ngoại Vũ Khanh - Ý Lan; Ngày 25/12: Mạnh Đình - Quang Toàn - Thanh Vinh: Hai mùa Noel

- Da Vàng: Ngày 23/12: Đêm nhạc Giáng Sinh: chủ đề Bài Thánh Ca Buồn - Ca sĩ: Elvis Phương - Kiều Nga; Ngày 24/12: Thí sinh The Voice - Đội Thu Minh

- Đồng Dao: Ngày 23-24/12: Đón Giáng Sinh với nam danh ca Tuấn Ngọc

- Nhà hàng WE: Ngày 24/12: Đón giáng sinh với Thanh Tuyền; Ngày 25/12: Đêm nhạc Giáng sinh kỷ niệm

*7. Các sân khấu kịch*

- Nhà hát kịch Sân khấu Nhỏ: 20h30 ngày 23/12: Kính thưa osin; 20h30 ngày 24/12: Chờ người

- Sân khấu kịch Idecaf: 9h ngày 23/12: sân chơi Nụ cười của bé; 16h ngày 23/12: Lẩu trăn; 20h ngày 23/12: Bầu rượu càn khôn; 20h ngày 24/12: Nụ cười của biển;
20h ngày 24/12: Trái tim nhảy múa (diễn tại Trần Cao Vân)

- Sân khấu kịch Phú Nhuận: 17h30 ngày 23/12: Người vợ ma p2; 20h30: Chuyện của sao (Tôi là gay); 20h30 ngày 24/12: Quả tim máu

- Sân khấu kịch Hoàng Thái Thanh: 16h ngày 23/12: Tình nhân đã đến với tình nhân; 20h ngày 23/12: Cám ơn mình đã yêu em; Nhà hát Thế Giới Trẻ; 16h ngày 23/12: Lầu hoang; 20h ngày 23/12: Yêu nhầm hoạn thư

----------


## danghuongque

Ở Hà Nội thì nhà mình đến chỗ khu nghỉ dưỡng Văn Minh- Resort ngay tại Hà Nội, không quá ồn ào, nếu như gia đình nào muốn có time thư giãn nhất thì đến đây nhé, vừa thoải mái, vừa yên tĩnh...
Bên Văn Minh Resort đang có gói nghỉ dưỡng đêm giáng sinh đó: 
Dịp Giáng sinh, năm mới 2013 đi chơi ở Văn Minh Resort ngay tại Hà Nội


*Thông tin chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:*
Ms. Hương Quế (0904146855)
Email: huongquedt@gmail.com
Yahoo: alovera_2491989.
Skype : danghuongque
Website: Giới thiệu resort.
Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/Vanminhresort
https://www.facebook.com/KhunghiduongVanMinh

----------


## aloso13

Nhìn chung là hà nội chỉ có mấy điểm này quanh đi quẩn lại. Ở TPHCM nhiều điểm ăn chơi hơn  :Wink:

----------


## lovetravel

ở Tp HCM lêc hội hoành tráng ghớm

----------


## thegarden

*Tưng bừng đón Giáng sinh tại Trung tâm thương mại The Garden*
*
Không khí tưng bừng rộn rã của Giáng Sinh đã tràn về trong  cái lạnh đầu đông. Tại TTTM The Garden, tất cả đã được chuẩn bị để Noel  của bạn sẽ trở nên tuyệt vời hơn bao giờ hết.*

Những cây  thông, những món quà lấp lánh, những bản nhạc quen thuộc của mùa Giáng  Sinh,... cùng với rất nhiều quà tặng là dành riêng cho bạn khi mua sắm  tại TTTM The Garden



_Đón chào khách hàng ngay tại cổng vào là những cô gái Noel cùng đàn tuần lộc chở theo một chiếc xe kéo đầy quà tặng_



_Rất nhiều chú tuần lộc khác cũng đang tung tăng dạo chơi tại TTTM The Garden_



_Hàng  năm, cây thông Noel tại_ *Trung tâm thương mại* _The Garden vẫn luôn nằm trong số những cây  thông lớn nhất, đẹp nhất và năm nay cũng không phải ngoại lệ_


_
Cây  thông Noel luôn là một trong những biểu tượng của Giáng sinh, của niềm  vui và sự sum họp gia đình cùng những món quà may mắn_ 



_Tai Trung tâm Dịch vụ Khách hàng, chào đón khách hàng là một cây thông với đầy giỏ quà dưới chân_



_Khách  hàng có thể tận hưởng những chiếc bánh Noel thủ công tinh xảo của riêng  mình với mỗi hóa đơn từ 2.5 triệu VNĐ* trở lên hoặc mua trực tiếp tại  TTTM The Garden.
Không chỉ có thế với hóa đơn từ 5.5 triệu VNĐ* trở lên, bạn có thể nhận được một USB tuần lộc mũi đỏ xinh xắn.
Trung tâm Dịch vụ Khách hàng còn nhận gói quà miễn phí với nghệ thuật ruy băng RIBBONESIA_
Website_:_ http://thegarden.com.vn




_Khu trẻ em được trang hoàng thật bắt mắt để chào đón các bé trong hoạt động cuối tuần_



_Các bé sẽ nhận được những món quà thật dễ thương khi tham gia các trò chơi tại TTTM The Garden_

_Không  chỉ có thế, trong tháng Noel này, TTTM The Garden còn mang đến cho bạn  rất nhiều thương hiệu mới, nay đã có mặt để ban thỏa thích lựa chọn mua  sắm như DKNY, BCBG, Rockport,...._



_Gian hàng BCBG_



_Ngày  12/12/2012 - Bò Sữa - một thương hiệu được giới trẻ ưa thích cũng sẽ  khai trương với một gian hàng đặc biệt tại tầng trệt với nhiều hoạt động  lý thú cho giới trẻ_

*Hãy cùng gia đình bạn tận hưởng một Giáng Sinh thật tuyệt vời tại TTTM The Garden*!





Lưu ý: Không đặt backlink trong bài viết. Nếu tái phạm lần sau sẽ xóa bài và ban nick vĩnh viễn. Thân Mod

----------


## amthuc

*Hàng loạt khách sạn, nhà hàng, khu du  lịch tại TP.HCM vừa lên kế hoạch tổ chức nhiều chương trình ẩm thực, vui  chơi giải trí hấp dẫn phục vụ người dân thành phố dịp lễ Giáng sinh* ,*Noel ăn gì ở đâu là một tiêu đề cho bạn trẻ phải băn khoăn,dưới đây là một số địa điểm vui chơi ngày noel.
*


** Nhà hàng Bạch Dương* (76 Sương Nguyệt Ánh, Q.1, TP.HCM): phục vụ chương trình buffet Giáng sinh và Tết Tây với gần 100 món ăn Âu và Việt hấp dẫn.
** Khách sạn Rex* (141 Nguyễn Huệ - Q.1, TP.HCM)
 -  Vườn Thượng Uyển: Từ 6h30 đến 00h30 ngày 24/12 sẽ có tiệc buffet và  chương trình biểu diễn của các ca sĩ, nhóm múa nổi tiếng cùng chương  trình biểu diễn pha chế của các bartender chuyên nghiệp.
 - Cà phê Thiên Đường: Chương trình đêm nhạc Giáng sinh đặc sắc với những ca khúc vượt thời gian.
** Khách sạn Majestic* (1 Đồng Khởi, Q.1, TP.HCM)
 -  Cyclo Cafe: từ 18h30 - 21h30 đêm 24/12, tiệc buffet với các món Âu, Á  chọn lọc cùng chương trình giải trí nhạc violon, guitar và showmanship;  miễn phí thức uống gồm rượu vang, bia cùng các loại thức uống khác.
 -  Nhà hàng Seranade: từ 18h30 - 23h00 đêm 24/12 phục vụ món Âu; trình  diễn violon, piano; miễn phí thức uống gồm rượu vang, bia cùng các loại  thức uống khác.
 - Nhà hàng Bellevue Bar: tiệc buffet các món  nướng diễn ra từ 21h00 ngày 24/12, cùng chương trình trình diễn của ban  nhạc Latin Eyes, múa, xiếc, showmanship, disco...; miễn phí thức uống.
 -  Prima Ballroom: chương trình đặc biệt gala Dinner diễn ra từ 19h30 -  24h00 đêm 24/12 với tiệc buffet các món ăn chọn lọc, kết hợp trình diễn  thời trang, xiếc, múa, hợp xướng...
** Khách sạn Grand* (8 Đồng Khởi, Q.1, TP.HCM)
 -  Nhà hàng Chez-Nous: chương trình “Đêm vọng Giáng sinh” từ 18h30 - 22h00  ngày 24/12 với tiệc buffet các món ăn truyền thống Giáng sinh: thỏ nấu  rượu vang, gà tây đút lò... cùng chương trình ca nhạc đặc sắc của các ca  sĩ Việt Nam và Philippines, chương trình tạp kỹ...
 - Bar  Der-Amis: giới thiệu 4 thực đơn Âu, Á đặc biệt dành cho lễ Giáng sinh  cùng chương trình biểu diễn guitar và violon; miễn phí rượu chát,  cocktail được pha chế và biểu diễn tại chỗ.
** Khách sạn Kim Đô* (133 Nguyễn Huệ, Q.1, TP.HCM)
** Khách sạn Continental*  (132 Đồng Khởi, Q.1, TP.HCM): Tiệc Giáng sinh với nhiều món ăn Âu, Á  chọn lọc cùng các tiết mục văn nghệ sôi động, vui nhộn vào ngày 24/12.
** Khách sạn Quê Hương 1*  (167 Hai Bà Trưng, Q. 3, TPHCM): Tiệc Giáng sinh với hơn 35 món ăn đặc  sắc chọn lọc cùng các tiết mục: Ông già Noel tặng quà, chương trình ca  nhạc nhẹ, bốc thăm trúng thưởng, tặng rượu vang.
** Khách sạn Đệ Nhất*  (18 Hoàng Việt, Q.Tân Bình, TP.HCM): Thực đơn đặc biệt với nhiều món  hấp dẫn như tôm sú trộn trái bơ, súp hải sản Cappuccino, tôm cuộn thịt  xông khói nướng... kết hợp các tiết mục ảo thuật vui nhộn, biểu diễn  violon, xổ số may mắn...
** Khách sạn Đồng Khánh*  (2 Trần Hưng Đạo B, Q.5, TP.HCM):  với các món ăn đặc sắc dịp Giáng  sinh: thỏ nấu rượu vang, gà tây nhồi pate, gân nai hải sâm, đùi heo đút  lò... cùng những món quà dễ thương do ông già Noel trao tặng.
** Khu du lịch Văn Thánh*  (48/10 Điện Biên Phủ, Q. Bình Thạnh, TP.HCM): Diễn ra từ lúc 18h00 -  22h00 đêm 24/12 với tiệc buffet nhiều món ăn hấp dẫn trong không gian  sân vườn lung linh ánh đèn, kết hợp chương trình hòa nhạc, rút thăm may  mắn.
** Khu du lịch Bình Quới 1* (1147 đường Bình  Quới, Q. Bình Thạnh, TP.HCM): Buffet “ Ẩm thực khẩn hoang Nam bộ” với  hơn 70 món ăn chọn lọc, đặc biệt món bò giá tréo, cùng với các trò chơi  dân gian có thưởng.
** Khu du lịch Bình Quới 2* (Cuối đường Bình Quới, Q. Bình Thạnh, TP.HCM)
** Nhà hàng Givral Sài Gòn* (169 Đồng Khởi, Q.1, TP.HCM; 56-66 Nguyễn Huệ, Q.1, TP.HCM)
** Nhà hàng Lion*  (11-13 Công Trường Lam Sơn, Q.1, TP.HCM): Đêm Giáng sinh 24/12 khách  được thưởng thức tiệc với nhiều món ăn ngon, kết hợp chương trình giải  trí hấp dẫn, miễn phí 1 ly bia tươi hoặc rượu vang hay nước ngọt, quà xổ  số, quà tặng từ ông Già Noel, hội hóa trang, thưởng thức nhạc sống và  thánh ca
** Khách sạn Yasaka Saigon Nha Trang* (18 Trần Phú, Nha Trang, tỉnh Khánh Hòa)



*L*ưu ý: Không đặt backlink trong bài. Nếu tái phạm lần sau sẽ xóa bài và nặng hơn là ban nick vĩnh viễn. Thân Mod

----------


## hoangquan1212

noel ve que phu giup cha me thoi..

----------


## thietht

>> *Rộn ràng không khí đón Giáng sinh trên khắp thế giới*

*Không khí giáng sinh ở Hong Kong*

Lại một mùa giáng sinh lại về, Trung tâm Hong Kong ngày thường cũng đã nhộn nhịp tấp nập, nay lại còn háo hức hơn. Đường phố trang hoàng ánh đèn lung linh. Những trung tâm mua sắm sặc sỡ các kiểu trang trí…

Cùng chiêm ngưỡng khung cảnh lung linh, nhộn nhịp của Hong Kong vào mùa giáng sinh nhé !


Không khí giáng sinh tràn ngập khắp các trung tâm mua sắm. Trong ảnh là Trung tâm mua sắm ở khu Tsim sha tsui


Du khách tham quan trung tâm mua sắm ở khu Vượng Giác


Một cửa hàng ở đường Tung Lo Wan
*Giáng sinh trên "xứ sở cổ tích" Burge (Bỉ)*

Đẹp đến nỗi hổng muốn quay về đâu ý.

 
 Bruges, thị trấn cổ nhỏ xinh hình oval,  rộng gần 14 nghìn ha, phía tây bắc nước Bỉ, luôn được xem là hòn ngọc  lung linh của đất nước thanh bình vùng Tây Âu.


 
 Kiến trúc, cảnh vật và không khí nơi  đây luôn gợi ta nhớ về những câu chuyện cổ tích Andersen từ những tòa  lâu đài kiên cố mang đậm phong cách kiến trúc Flanders, những đoàn xe  ngựa cổ điển như vừa bước ra từ thế giới thần tiên.


 
 Dạo bộ trên con đường lát gạch đẹp đẽ,  Bruges trong mùa Giáng sinh như nhộn nhịp hơn, rực rỡ sắc màu hơn mà  cũng không kém phần quyến rũ.


 
 Bạn dễ dàng bắt gặp những cửa hàng bán  đồ Giáng sinh với không gian vô cùng ấm áp và chan hòa như thế này ở  bất kỳ góc phố nào của thị trấn.


 
 Những cây thông Noel treo đủ loại quả  cầu lấp lánh cùng những chiếc chuông vàng và bông tuyết trắng bên ngoài  như mời gọi và níu chân du khách năm châu.


 
 Không chỉ được biết đến như một trong  số những thị trấn cổ nhất Châu Âu, Bruges còn nổi tiếng với ngọn tháp  Belford cổ cao 83m, hướng về quảng trường trung tâm cùng rất nhiều thánh  đường, tu viện được bảo quản rất kỹ từ thời Trung Cổ.


 
 Nếu có dịp, hãy một lần đến thăm đất nước của những cửa hàng sô-cô-la Dumon tuyệt hảo này nhé.


 
 Chúng mình sẽ có cơ hội nhấm nháp vị  ngon đặc trưng của các loại bánh quế rưới sô-cô-la cùng hàng trăm các  loại kẹo làm từ vị ngon quyến rũ này.


 
 Không chỉ thế, bạn còn có thể thưởng  thức loại bia đặc sản hay tách sô-cô-la nóng hổi và nhâm nhi ly rượu  vang tuyệt cú mèo của Bruges


 
 Hoặc chỉ đơn giản là hòa mình vào dòng người nhộn nhịp, vui vẻ mà hồi hộp mong chờ kỳ Giáng sinh tuyệt vời.

 Đi xa một chút, bạn hãy hỏi thăm người  dân địa phương để đến khu Ghent hay Antwerp rồi tận mắt ngắm nhìn khu  nhà nổi cổ kính, đẹp vô cùng dọc theo hai bên bờ kênh đào xanh xanh.


 
 Khắp nơi rộn ràng tiếng nhạc Noel, bầu  không khí tươi vui, không gian đắm chìm trong những thanh âm leng keng  dễ chịu của những chiếc chuông nhỏ rộn theo nhịp bánh xe ngựa.

 Bruges chào đón bạn với tất cả tình yêu ấm áp và thanh bình của mình.

----------


## thietht

*Hãy cùng lướt một vòng hành tinh để ngắm những điểm đến lấp lánh nhất trong dịp giáng sinh!*

*1.	Singapore*



Mỗi buổi tối từ ngày 20.11 đến 2.1, khu Orchard và Marina Bay ở Singapore lại được thắp sáng rực rỡ bởi vô vàn ánh đèn lấp lánh phát ra từ những cửa hàng thời trang, các trung tâm triển lãm và khu thương mại. Tất cả đều đậm không khí giáng sinh và mang sắc màu của xứ sở nhiệt đới. 


 

*2.	Toronto, Canada*


Ở Toronto, lễ hội ánh sáng thường niên diễn ra vào kỳ nghỉ lễ với rất nhiều hoạt động như hòa nhạc, trượt tuyết, khiêu vũ… Tất cả đều diễn ra trong ánh sáng đèn lung linh, huyền ảo. Năm nay, từ ngày 17.11 đến 1.1, 300.000 chiếc đèn LED đã được bố trí để thắp sáng mọi tuyến đường có các hoạt động lễ hội. 


 


*3.	Paris, Pháp*



Paris được mệnh danh là “kinh đô ánh sáng” ngay cả trong những ngày thường, vì vậy chẳng có gì đáng ngạc nhiên khi dịp giáng sinh, nơi đây bừng sáng như giữa ban ngày, từ tháp Eiffel, đại lộ Champs Elysees đến mọi con phố lớn nhỏ…


 


*4.	Medelin, Colombia*



Giáng sinh ở Medelin, Colombia là thời điểm các thành viên trong gia đình tụ tập và cùng nhau trang trí ngôi nhà. Một trong những phụ kiện trang trí mà họ yêu thích nhất là những chiếc đèn. Đến Colombia đợt giáng sinh, bạn được chiêm ngưỡng con phố La Playa và dòng sông rực rỡ đèn hoa, với rất nhiều gian hàng bán đồ địa phương và ca nhạc đường phố. 


 


*5.	Kobe, Nhật Bản*



Sau trận động đất khủng khiếp diễn ra ở Kobe năm 1995, người dân Italy đã ủng hộ cho thành phố này hàng nghìn bóng đèn được trang trí bằng tay và biến nơi đây thành một thành phố lấp lánh quanh năm, nhất là vào dịp giáng sinh. 


 


*6.	Baltimore, Maryland*



Cứ đến tháng 12 hàng năm, những con phố ở Baltimore, Bắc Mỹ lại biến thành con đường cổ tích thần tiên. Mỗi ngôi nhà được trang trí đèn hoa theo một cách riêng có một không hai, theo sự sáng tạo của chủ nhà. 


 


*7.	Vilnius, Lithuania*



Không khí giáng sinh ùa về thành phố nhỏ nhắn khiến khu chợ trong phố cổ lấp lánh ánh đèn và đầy những hoạt động thú vị. Bạn có thể đi dạo trong phố, mua sắm, xem các màn biểu diễn đường phố và nghe thánh ca vang vọng từ khắp các nhà thờ trong thành phố.


 

*8.	Vienna, Áo*


Từ giữa tháng 11 đến ngày năm mới, thủ đô nước Áo lung linh, huyền ảo với những khu chợ giáng sinh lớn nhất thế giới. 


 

*9.	Berlin, Đức*


Tại các quảng trường chính của thành phố, mọi ngôi nhà, cửa hàng xa hoa đều được trang trí với những chủ đề khác nhau, gợi sự tò mò và trí tưởng tượng của du khách. Những địa điểm đẹp nhất dịp này là tháp truyền hình Berlin, chợ trên quảng trường Alexanderplatz, nhà hát lớn quốc gia và lâu đài Charlottenburg. 



 

*10. Disneyland, Los Angeles*


Có thể nói Disneyland ở Los Angeles, “miền đất của những thiên thần” là nơi hạnh phúc nhất thế giới. Không chỉ được ngắm những ánh đèn huyền ảo, du khách còn được tham gia vào vô vàn trò chơi thú vị như trượt tuyết, diễu hành giáng sinh với những diễn viên trong trang phục nhân vật cổ tích. 

Ấn tượng nhất là công trình mô phỏng lâu đài của người đẹp ngủ trong rừng phát hào quang tựa như trong truyện cổ với vô vàn bóng đèn lớn nhỏ khác nhau. Vào ngày giáng sinh, du khách tới thăm Disneyland tại Los Angeles còn được xem bắn pháo hoa tưng bừng. 



Theo: xzone

----------


## thietht

*Nhà thờ ở Áo, chợ giáng sinh ở Đức là những cảnh đẹp bạn được chiêm ngưỡng bên dòng Danube.*

Dòng sông Danube chảy qua những thành phố yên ả, những ngôi làng thơ mộng bậc nhất Châu Âu. Lộ trình xuôi dòng sông này trên con thuyền lớn khởi hành từ Amsterdam tới biển Đen nhân dịp giáng sinh mang lại cho du khách những trải nghiệm tuyệt đẹp, khó quên. 

Hãy cùng điểm qua những chốn ấn tượng nhất mà con thuyền này ghé qua: 

*Melk, Áo* 


Tất cả những con thuyền xuôi dòng Danube đều ghé vào phố Melk, nơi du khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng nhà nguyện cổ xưa theo phong cách Baroque. Sau khi tham quan nhà nguyện, bạn có thể tạt vào một quán cà phê ven sông, tận hưởng cuộc sống thanh bình của người dân Áo. 


* Passau, Áo* 


Lộ trình tiếp tục với điểm đến tiếp theo là thành phố Passau nước Áo. Đây là một trong những nơi tổ chức các khu chợ và tiệc đón giáng sinh nhộn nhịp nhất đất nước. Du khách cũng được ghé thăm nhà thờ lớn St.Stephen, theo phong cách Baroque, nơi có dàn khí nhạc lớn nhất Châu Âu. Tại đây, bạn còn có thời gian để thuê xe đạp, đạp chầm chậm bên dòng sông thơ mộng.

*Regensburg, Đức* 


Regensburg là một trong những điểm đến lý tưởng cho những người thích xúc xích Đức. Tại đây, xúc xích hảo hạng được bán khắp nơi với giá rất rẻ, nhất là nếu bạn mua trong những khu chợ trời giáng sinh


*Nuremberg, Đức* 


Cái tên Nuremberg có thể không quen thuộc với tất cả thế giới , nhưng bất cứ du khách Châu Âu nào cũng nhớ đến khu chợ giáng sinh rất lâu đời trên quảng trường Haupmarkt nơi đây. Đó là lý do hàng năm có tới hàng triệu lượt người đổ đến đây, sắm cho mình những món đồ giáng sinh lấp lánh, cực “độc” và tất nhiên là thưởng thức xúc xích và bánh gừng kiểu Đức ngon tuyệt cú mèo. 





Theo xzone

----------


## lunix8x

noel ko co nguoi yeu,o nha thui,hix

----------


## vudsk1a

Noel về nhà với ba má, người thân là hợp lý nhất. Ấm cúng mà an toàn. Hihi

----------


## thietht

*Nếu muốn cảm nhận được trọn vẹn và hoàn hảo nhất không khí của ngày lễ, bạn hãy tới Phần Lan, Pháp hoặc Canada.*

*Lapland, Phần Lan*

Trong khi các truyền thuyết đều khẳng định, Bắc cực là nơi ở và làm việc chính thức của ông già Noel và bà xã vui vẻ của ông, người Phần Lan muốn cả thế giới tin rằng, thành phố Rovaniemi, thủ phủ của vùng Lapland, nằm ngay vòng Bắc cực, là nhà của Ông già Tuyết. Do đó, đây là trung tâm của Giáng sinh.



Giáng sinh rực rỡ ở Lapland.
Ở đây, trẻ em có thể làm bánh gừng với vợ ông già Noel hoặc tham dự một lớp thư pháp và học cách tự soạn một danh sách những điều ước vào Giáng sinh bằng bút lông ngỗng truyền thống.

Ngoài ra, một số địa điểm tham quan và vui chơi nổi tiếng khác ở đây là vườn thú Ranua, nơi sinh sống của những chú gấu Bắc cực con rất đáng yêu có bộ lông trắng như tuyết, chồn chân ngắn và nai sừng tấm. Trang trại tuần lộc Sirmakko cũng là điểm đến hấp dẫn với những du khách muốn được ngắm "tuấn mã" của ông già Tuyết và thích ngồi xe do tuần lộc kéo.



Đến với Lapland, du khách có thể ngắm và ngồi xe tuần lộc kéo.
Chưa hết, với những du khách say mê khoa học và thiên văn, trung tâm khoa học Arktikum sẽ là điểm đến tuyệt vời để chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp diệu kỳ của Bắc cực quang. Du khách cũng sẽ có nhiều trải nghiệm thú vị nếu chọn khách sạn Tuyết Bắc cực làm nơi nghỉ ngơi. Đây là một khách sạn được xây dựng hoàn toàn bằng băng tuyết nhưng vẫn được lắp đặt phòng tắm hơi và bồn nước nóng để phục vụ các thượng khách.



Du khách cũng có thể trải nghiệm cảm giác ngủ trong khách sạn Tuyết Bắc cực được xây hoàn toàn bằng băng tuyết.
*Strasbourg, Pháp*

Strasbourg là một thành phố cổ nằm sát biên giới Đức, cách thủ đô Paris khoảng 500 km về phía Đông. Một loạt các ngôi làng ở Strasbourg phát triển nhờ dịp Giáng sinh. Do đó, Strasbourg luôn tràn ngập không khí đón dịp lễ này.



Thành phố cổ Strasbourg được trang hoàng lộng lẫy đón Giáng sinh.
Tới Strasbourg, du khách có thể tới thăm làng Alsace Farmhouse, nơi sản xuất các sản phẩm đặc trưng phục vụ Giáng sinh rất nổi tiếng như bánh kẹo, mứt, hoa quả sấy khô và đặc biệt là món gan ngỗng tươi ngon.

Cách làng Alsace Farmhouse không xa, du khách có thể tới thăm làng Bredle để nếm thử món bánh quy Giáng sinh truyền thống, một sản phẩm thương mại nổi tiếng của làng. Đặc biệt hơn, làng còn nổi tiếng với thương hiệu rượu Alsatian.



Khu chợ bán đồ Giáng sinh ở Strasbour.
Nhờ có những ngôi làng như vậy, Strasbourg còn tổ chức hội chợ Noel kéo dài tới một tháng, có sức lôi cuốn hàng triệu du khách trên toàn thế giới. Đây là chợ Noel cổ và lớn nhất châu Âu, được mở ra để giới thiệu các sản phẩm thủ công, thực phẩm, đồ trang trí Noel đặc trưng trong vùng.

Ngoài ra, để tăng thêm phần hấp dẫn và quyến rũ hút khách du lịch, chính quyền thành phố còn tổ chức các buổi hòa nhạc cùng các các sự kiện văn hóa độc đáo. Do đó, ở Strasbourg đâu đâu cũng tràn ngập tiếng nhạc và bầu không khí của ngày hội.

*Quebec, Canada*



Thành phố Quebec đẹp rực rỡ trong lễ Giáng sinh.
Là một thành phố cổ nổi tiếng của Canada, Quebec sở hữu vẻ đẹp như trong cổ tích với những ngôi nhà được xây bằng đá từ thế kỷ 16–17. Đây cũng là địa điểm hoàn hảo để đón Giáng sinh. Đến với Quebec, du khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng cây Noel độc đáo được làm từ kim loại tái chế.

Người dân ở Quebec thích tham gia các hoạt động ở ngoài trời, do đó, không khí ở đây rất nhộn nhịp, tươi vui với nhiều sự kiện văn hóa và âm nhạc mừng Giáng sinh. Những nhà hàng tại Quebec còn thường xuyên chiêu đãi du khách những món ăn truyền thống của Pháp cùng nhiều loại rượu ngon



Tuyết trắng phủ trên một con phố ở Quebec, làm tăng không khí Giáng sinh cho thành phố cổ của Canada.
Chưa hết, ngoài cảnh đẹp và món ăn ngon, ở Quebec cũng có chợ Giáng sinh khá nổi tiếng, nơi du khách có thể mua rất nhiều đồ trang trí đẹp và độc cho gia đình mình. Các gia đình đến thành phố nghỉ lễ còn có thể tham dự các trò giải trí hấp dẫn như trượt tuyết, ngồi xe trượt tuyết vi vu khắp nơi hoặc đi bộ đường dài.

*San Miguel de Allende, Mexico*



Giáo đường La Parroquia nổi tiếng ở trung tâm San Miguel de Allende rực rỡ với cây thông noel khổng lồ ở ngay mặt tiền.
Được mệnh danh là một thành phố đầy màu sắc của Mexico, Giáng sinh là dịp nhiều lễ hội sôi động và độc đáo được tổ chức ở San Miguel de Allende.

Người dân ở San Miguel de Allende có truyền thống ăn mừng Giáng sinh rất hoành tráng với nhiều hoạt động công cộng. Đặc biệt, người dân địa phương cũng có truyền thống hành hương về thị trấn Bethlehem, gần Jerusalem, thánh địa của đạo Cơ đốc.

Còn khách du lịch có thể thỏa thuê dạo quanh thành phố xinh đẹp vừa được UNESCO công nhận là di sản thế giới với các giáo đường được xây dựng theo lối kiến trúc thế kỷ 16 và những con đường lát đá xưa cũ.

Ngoài ra, thành phố còn được mệnh danh là nơi làm ra món bánh thịt chiên giòn (tacos al pastor) ngon nhất. Đây là một món ăn truyền thống của người Mexico. Ngoài ra, thành phố còn có loại rượu trái cây nổi tiếng được gọi là Ponche.

*Dyker Heights, Brooklyn, New York*



Hình nộm ông già noel cao ngất ngưỡng ở Dyker Heights, Brookly.
Mỗi dịp Giáng sinh về là người dân New York và khách du lịch toàn thế giới lại đổ đến Dyker Heights, Brooklyn để thưởng thức không khí Giáng sinh vui vẻ ở đây. Dyker Heights, Brooklyn được xem trung tâm Giáng sinh của thành phố New York.

Theo truyền thống, cư dân ở đây, chủ yếu là người Mỹ gốc Italy ngầm định với nhau để trang trí nhà cửa, đường phố thật rực rỡ và lộng lẫy với những hình nộm của ông già Noel cao chạm tầng thứ 2 của một ngôi nhà, những anh lính bằng gỗ cao 9-10 m hay các mô hình máy móc khổng lồ. Ngoài ra, thu hút nhất phải kể đến cây thông Noel khổng lồ được trang trí với 8 km bóng đèn nháy ở trung tâm Rockefeller. Tất cả những điều đó khiến du khách có cảm giác như lạc vào một thế giới thần tiên.



Dyker Heights, Brooklyn tựa như một thế giới thần tiên trong dịp Giáng sinh
Sẽ thật tuyệt vời để làm một chuyến đi dạo khám phá thế giới thần tiên ấy trong cái lạnh của mùa đông rồi tạt vào một tiệm bánh mì nào đó, thưởng thức món bánh ngọt Italy chiên giòn tuyệt ngon với một cốc chocolate nóng.

----------


## thietht

*Lalibela, Ethiopia*

Cách thủ đô Addis Ababa của Ethiopia khoảng 321 km là Lalibela, một thành phố cổ nhỏ với 20.000 dân. Ở đây có một di sản thế giới được UNESCO công nhận vào năm 1978, đó là cụm 11 giáo đường lớn làm bằng đá nguyên khối được khai quật từ lòng đất.



Một giáo đường bằng đá nguyên khối đẹp cổ kính, nằm dưới lòng đất ở Lalibela.
Được xây dựng từ thế kỷ 12, những phiến đá của nhà thờ có nguồn gốc là đã núi lửa, màu đỏ tươi, chạm trổ tinh vi. Ngoài ra, Lalibela cũng được mệnh danh là “Jerusalem mới” sau khi thánh địa thật sự bị các lực lượng Hồi giáo chiếm đoạt. Do đó, thành phố được mệnh danh là thành phố thiêng liêng của những tín đồ sùng tín của đạo Cơ đốc.



Các tín đồ Cơ đốc giáo hành hương về Lalibela, nơi được mệnh danh là "Jerusalem mới".
Thánh lễ Tiệc ly được tổ chức quy mô và long trọng tại nhà thờ bằng đá nguyên khối lớn nhất thế giới Bet Medhane Alem vào ngày 7/1 với hàng trăm linh mục quần áo chỉnh tề, giọng cầu kinh trầm bổng âm vang. Khoảng 50.000 tín đồ từ khắp nơi trên thế giới cũng sẽ tập trung ở đây để cầu nguyện.

*Barcelona, ​​Tây Ban Nha*



Người dân Barcelona đi mua sắm đồ trang trí cho lễ Giáng sinh.
Tây Ban Nha được mệnh danh là quốc gia có nền văn hóa đặc sắc vào loại bậc nhất trên thế giới với lễ hội đấu bò tót, vũ điệu Flamenco sôi động và lối kiến trúc cổ của châu Âu. Barcelona là nơi lưu giữ hoàn hảo các giá trị đó đồng thời cũng là địa điểm lý tưởng đến đón Giáng sinh, trong đó, ngày lễ Ba vua (vào ngày 5/1 để kỷ niệm 3 Nhà Thông thái tới thăm chúa Jesus) được tổ chức quy mô và long trọng nhất.



Những món đồ trang trí Giáng sinh được bày bán khắp nơi trong thành phố.
Theo truyền thuyết của người Tây Ban Nha, 3 nhà thông thái cũng là 3 vị vua anh minh có tên là Melchior, Gaspar và Balthasar. Do đó, vào dịp lễ này, người dân trong những bộ trang phục hóa trang rực rỡ đổ xuống đường tham dự các cuộc diễu hành hoành tráng bao gồm cả lạc đà, voi và hươu cao cổ.

*Manila, Philipines*



Không khí Giáng sinh ở Manila, Philippines.
Được biết đến là nơi có “mùa Giáng sinh dài nhất thế giới”, Philippines bắt đầu tổ chức các lễ hội mừng Giáng sinh từ tháng 9 kéo dài sang tận tháng 1, và không khí sôi nổi nhất phải kể đến thủ đô Manila.

Là quốc gia châu Á duy nhất có dân số chủ yếu theo đạo Cơ đốc, Giáng sinh là dịp lễ quan trọng và ý nghĩa nhất của người Philippines. Do đó, vào dịp này người dân có truyền thống trang trí nhà cửa lộng lẫy, tổ chức các cuộc diễu hành đèn lồng rực rỡ và mở các khu chợ Giáng sinh náo nhiệt.
*
Queenstown, New Zealand*



Đến Queenstown, du khách sẽ được trải nghiệm cảm giác đón Giáng sinh trên bãi biển tràn ngập ánh nắng mặt trời.
Nếu đa phần các thành phố trên thế giới vào dịp Giáng sinh thường chìm trong băng giá và tuyết lạnh thì đến với Queenstown, du khách có thể trải nghiệm một cảm giác hoàn toàn mới mẻ khi ở đây duy trì nhiệt độ mùa hè ấm áp.

Điều này có nghĩa là du khách có thể đón Giáng sinh ấm áp trên bãi biển biển tràn ngập ánh mặt trời và tham gia các trò lướt sóng, nhảy dù, đua xuồng máy trên sông hoặc dạo một chuyến trên hồ Wakatipu thơ mộng.



Du khách cũng có thể tham dự các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh như nhảy dù trong dịp Giáng sinh ở Queenstown.
Ngoài ra, du khách cũng có thể cắm trại, tổ chức tiệc ngoài trời mừng Giáng sinh dọc bờ hồ và thưởng thức các đặc sản địa phương như thịt cừu non, hải sản tươi sống, thịt gà cùng các món nướng ngon tuyệt.

----------


## vudsk1a

Ôi đẹp thế, nếu đủ thời gian + tiền thì đi hết luôn.  :Big Grin:

----------


## colddnd

làm chuyến du lịch dài ngày

----------

